# Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream Wasserkühlung



## SirDunHill (21. August 2016)

*Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream Wasserkühlung*

Hallo PCGHler,

ich wollte mal fragen ob einer schon Erfahrungen mit der Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream Umbau auf Wasserkühlung gemacht hat. wollte gerne den kryographics für GTX 780 Ti, vernickelt - black edition verbauen.

http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/ref/gtx780ti-scan-front.jpg
http://www.ixbt.com/video3/images/gk110-13/palit-gtx780ti-scan-front.jpg
https://static1.caseking.de/media/image/thumbnail/wach-382_wach_382_2g_800x800.jpg

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## DodgeVipeR_TC (28. August 2016)

*AW: Palit GTX 780 Ti Jetstream Wasserkühlung*

wird nicht passen denke ich.
das PCB der Palit ist ein komplettes Custom Design, 
wirst also wenn dann einen speziell für die jetstream brauchen.


----------

